
Firefox about:addons is using Google Analytics - morsch
https://twitter.com/NicolasPetton/status/884694176515936256
======
DEtrash0815
WTF! (also verified) You can block it with the uMatrix plugin (
[https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix](https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix) ) but
you have to manually enable it for about:addons :/

------
jepler
wtf mozilla. (verified here, open addons and click "get add-ons")

~~~
Kristine1975
Same with Firefox 54.0.1 and uBlock Origin.

